# If you are Evan Turner...



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

... would you rather have the honor of being the No. 1 pick and go to Washington or be selected with the second pick by the Sixers?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The risk of being shot in the locker room is considerably lower in Philly.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Actually....


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Who doesn't want to go #1? It isn't like Philly is a great situation to go to at this point.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Philly is a much better situation than Washington at the moment. The Wizards just blew the **** out of their team, Arenas was convicted of a felony, and their best players besides Arenas are Andray Blatche and Josh Howard.

In Philly he gets to team up with Andre Iguodala, Thad Young, Lou Williams, Jrue Holiday, and Marreese Speights who are all young, solid players with room for improvement. They have an older, but still decent frontcourt as well. Now I'm not confident that Turner will ever be a #1 guy for a team, and Andre Iguodala certainly won't be, but if Turner has a good enough rookie season, the Sixers might be back in the playoffs. Personally, I'd rather take a slight paycut to have a shot at the playoffs rather than have the "honor" of going #1 to the Wizards.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Washington - more money, no brainer


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> The risk of being shot in the locker room is considerably lower in Philly.


Now when you step outside the odds start to even out.

Nah, let me stop the Sports Complex in Philly is safe unless you're wearing another team's clothing and leaving an Eagles or Phillies game.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

#1. All about the money. +Bragging rights.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Washington... I like the Wizards more than the Sixers.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd rather play on the team where there isn't already one of me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Either situation doesn't project out to anything above 2nd tier in the East in the next 2 years...at least the Wizards have money though.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Washington, he fits in better with the Wizards...
Philly already has Iguodala, Young, Holiday and Williams


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

ATLien said:


> Washington - more money, no brainer


It's really not that much of a difference. A few million over the 3+ years perhaps, but not a huge deal. Plus, playing for a better team in a bigger market could substantially bump his second contract over Wall's, and it should probably have a decent effect on his endorsements.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> It's really not that much of a difference. A few million over the 3+ years perhaps, but not a huge deal. Plus, playing for a better team in a bigger market could substantially bump his second contract over Wall's, and it should probably have a decent effect on his endorsements.


I think the idea "Bigger Market = More endorsements" gets thrown around way too much around here. There are only a few selected superstars that actually take advantage of being on big market teams. Can somebody tell me how much endorsement money Richard Hamilton is making because he's playing in Detroit and compare that with Danny Granger who plays in Indiana? Or tell me how much Iguodala is making off endorsements compare to Brandon Roy?

Don't get me wrong, if you're Lebron or Kobe you might want to play in a big city so that you can branch off into bigger things. But it's ridiculous to think that every NBA player ends up making a substantially more amount of money just because of the city that he plays in is considered to be a bigger market.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I think the idea "Bigger Market = More endorsements" gets thrown around way too much around here. There are only a few selected superstars that actually take advantage of being on big market teams. Can somebody tell me how much endorsement money Richard Hamilton is making because he's playing in Detroit and compare that with Danny Granger who plays in Indiana? Or tell me how much Iguodala is making off endorsements compare to Brandon Roy?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if you're Lebron or Kobe you might want to play in a big city so that you can branch off into bigger things. But it's ridiculous to think that every NBA player ends up making a substantially more amount of money just because of the city that he plays in is considered to be a bigger market.


Detroit isn't a major market, it's a dying city. And while I don't think it's a tremendous amount of extra endorsement cash, I think it's significant. The local companies that are looking for an NBA star to endorse them locally are just going to be bigger and have more money. You might not know what Ben Gordon was doing locally in Chicago, but my guess is he was getting significantly more money from those local endorsements than Brandon Roy makes in Portland.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

DC is a big enough market and comparable to Philly IMO. In fact, the Wizards had higher attendance than Philly last season by 2,000 fans http://espn.go.com/nba/attendance. The primary reason Philly was more relevant because of AI and that final run. Now that's he's left, I'm not sure why it's much better to play in Philly than DC especially since Philly fans will get on you (see every Philly athlete that hasn't won a championship such as McNabb, AI, Barkely). 

Not to mention that Philly seems to operate backwards compared to Washington. Washington hired Doug Collins, then replaced him with Eddie Jordan. Philly hired Eddie Jordan, then replaced him with Doug Collins. The Collins hire does not make much sense to me.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Doug Collins usually knows what he is talking about during games but for whatever reason he hasnt always translated that to coaching success..
Maybe players dont respect him??? I dont know but we will see what he does in Philly 
He did have some all right years in Chicago and Detroit
I believe he likes to let his star players really run the team so look for Iggy and/or the 2nd pick to really get alot of plays called for them.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Doug Collins personality can get tiresome on players. Notice how he nitpicks what players do wrong but a lot of it happens with 20-20 hindsight. In press conferences, he gets way too high after wins and too low after losses. I expect he'll give Philly a solid defense and they should do better next season, but his personality irritates players. 

BTW, does Doug Collins certainly didn't help the Wizards draft well- I wonder how much input he had with those picks (although some of them weren't horrible).

2001- Kwame Brown (1), Brendan Haywood (20)
2002- Jared Jeffries (10), Juan Dixon (17), Rob Grizzard (38), Juan Carlos Navarro (39)


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I really don't get the point of this thread. 
1. Turner will be drafted at 2, where he should be drafted. Wall is the consensus 1st pick.
2. Both teams are bad. 
3. You don't decide where you get drafted. 

Even if I were in Evan Turners position, this question would still be pointless.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Gilbert Arenas was doing just fine endorsement wise before the injury. DC isn't the big 3 but it's firmly on the second tier. But so is Philly.

Not that location matters when you're talking national endorsements.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> Gilbert Arenas was doing just fine endorsement wise before the injury. DC isn't the big 3 but it's firmly on the second tier. But so is Philly.
> 
> Not that location matters when you're talking national endorsements.


Ya really, both teams are pretty much the same situation.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> Gilbert Arenas was doing just fine endorsement wise before the injury.


Smith & Wesson, Browning, Glock...


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Philly is a better fit for him. He and Iguodala will compliment each other fairly well, and he won't have to be the top option on the team. He will be able to learn how to play in the NBA at an easier pace than he would in Washington.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/sixers/draft_turner.html#


----------

